# Sftp Bus error: 10 (core dumped)



## smokem (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi,

I seem to have a problem with sftp on a Fbsd 7.1 amd64 box. On the bottom is the crash.
Scp just works. It doesn't matter where you make a sftp connection to or from what user you are doing it.

I tried installing a new version of openssl (& recompil openssh).
I can't find anything else on Google neither. With what i could find i think i have to recompile the kernel.

Someone got an idea?

```
debug1: read PEM private key done: type RSA
debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).
debug1: channel 0: new [client-session]
debug1: Requesting [email]no-more-sessions@openssh.com[/email]
debug1: Entering interactive session.
debug1: Sending subsystem: sftp
sftp> dir
Bus error: 10 (core dumped)
[root@ ~]# debug1: client_input_channel_req: channel 0 rtype exit-status reply 
debug1: channel 0: free: client-session, nchannels 1
debug1: fd 0 clearing O_NONBLOCK
Transferred: sent 1920, received 2120 bytes, in 6.7 seconds
Bytes per second: sent 285.3, received 315.0
debug1: Exit status 0

/usr/bin/sftp:
        libcrypto.so.0.9.8 => /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 (0x800645000)
        libutil.so.7 => /lib/libutil.so.7 (0x8008b9000)
        libz.so.4 => /lib/libz.so.4 (0x8009c8000)
        libcrypt.so.4 => /lib/libcrypt.so.4 (0x800adc000)
        libgssapi_krb5.so.9 => /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.9 (0x800bf5000)
        libkrb5.so.9 => /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.9 (0x800d04000)
        libcom_err.so.4 => /usr/lib/libcom_err.so.4 (0x800e49000)
        libasn1.so.9 => /usr/lib/libasn1.so.9 (0x800f4b000)
        libroken.so.9 => /usr/lib/libroken.so.9 (0x801075000)
        libedit.so.6 => /lib/libedit.so.6 (0x801183000)
        libncurses.so.7 => /lib/libncurses.so.7 (0x80129d000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x8013e9000)
        libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x80160c000)
        libcrypto.so.5 => /lib/libcrypto.so.5 (0x801722000)

&& 
[root@k ~]# ldd openssh-5.2p1/sftp
openssh-5.2p1/sftp:
        libcrypto.so.0.9.8 => /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 (0x800644000)
        libutil.so.7 => /lib/libutil.so.7 (0x8008b8000)
        libz.so.4 => /lib/libz.so.4 (0x8009c7000)
        libcrypt.so.4 => /lib/libcrypt.so.4 (0x800adb000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x800bf4000)
        libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x800e17000)
```
They both crash.


----------



## gordon@ (Apr 21, 2009)

Bus errors are typically a sign of a hardware problem. Have you been seeing any other strange issues?


----------



## smokem (Apr 21, 2009)

No its the only error i get. Nothing weird in dmesg or messages either. Didn't have any problem with other apps.


----------

